# Reisebericht Neuseeland 14/15



## JasonP (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,


 ich möchte euch gerne einen kleinen Reisebericht zukommen lassen.
 Ich bin gerade erst zwei Wochen zurück aber vermisse das Land jetzt schon. Es ist einfach atemberaubend. Landschaftlich, aber auch menschlich. So ein nettes Volk habe ich noch nicht kennengelernt.
 Nun ja, das Angeln stand zwar nicht im Vordergrund, aber das ein oder andere mal hab ich es ans Wasser geschafft.  
 Leider werdet Ihr hier nicht viel Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Dies hat wahrscheinlich mehrere Gründe.


Da ich im Vorfeld mitbekommen     habe, dass die Kiwi's sehr zimperlich sind, was man ins Land rein     läßt, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mir eine günstige Rute     dort zu kaufen, bevor mein eigenes Angelequipment beschlagnahmt     wird. Nun ja, was will man von einen 40 € Angelset auch erwarten.     Material war nicht der Hit,aber ok. Für die Angellizenz (1Jahr)     habe ich knapp 100 € zahlen müßen. Da ich 4 Wochen unterwegs     war, war diese günstiger als wenn ich mir jedes mal eine     Tageslizenz geholt hätte.
In Neuseeland ist gerade     Hochsommer. Das bedeutet, von den vielen guten Fischgründen, die     ich vorher recherchiert habe, sind die meisten Flüsse gerade recht     ausgetrocknet, bzw. viel zu flach.
Ich habe darauf verzichtet mir     einen Angelguide zu nehmen, da ich die Reisekasse nicht     überstrapazieren wollte. Mit Guide hätte ich bestimmt die ein oder     andere Forelle überlisten können.
 

 Nachdem meine Frau und ich in Christchurch gelandet waren, mussten wir uns erstmal vom Flug erholen. Am nächsten Tag ging es dann direkt zum Angelladen wo die Lizenz und das Equipment gekauft wurde.  
 Die ersten Angelversuche wurden dann in der Stadt Dunedin, unter einer Eisenbahnbrücke gemacht. Fisch wurde gesehen, nur leider wollte keiner an den Haken.


 Dann vorbei am Clutha River, wo es die besten Fanggründe für Lachs/Forelle geben sollte. Nun ja, dies war so ein Platz, wie oben beschrieben, im Hochsommer leider viel zu ausgetrocknet. Also kein Halt und direkt weiter.


 Am Oreti River nähe Invercargill gab es endlich den ersten Fischkontakt. Hier konnte ich eine schöne Forelle überlisten, zu diesem Zeitpunkt wußte ich nicht, dass dies meine einzige bleiben sollte den ganzen Urlaub über. Leider hatte ich Kamera/Handy nicht dabei 


 Es blieb dann bei vielen Schneidertage z.b. am Lake Te Anau, Lake Wanaka, Lake Tekapo …


 Nach zwei Wochen ging es dann auf die Nordinsel! Oberhalb von Auckland war dann nur noch Angeln am Meer möglich. Nach dem ich also 2 Wochen nur ein Erfolgserlebnis hatte, wollte ich jetzt mal mit nem Skipper raus um zu sehen wie hier die Erfolgschancen stehen. Und was soll ich sagen, es war ein genialer Tag mit viel Fisch 
 Wir waren mit 6 Leuten 7 Std auf dem Wasser unterwegs und ich konnte 6 Snapper überlisten. Bei einem Gesamtfang von 12 Snappern und 2 Kingfische war ich also ganz vorne dabei. Der größe Snapper hatte ein Gewicht von 9 kg. Meiner auf dem Foto lag so bei 7 kg.Unser Skipper meinte auch, ich hab wohl einen Glückstag erwischt. Meine Antwort darauf war nur, dass das ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit für die letzten 2 Wochen ohne Fangerfolg ist! Desweiteren hatten wir noch 2 Hammerhaie am Haken, die die Schnur aber durchtrennt haben.
 Die Fische wurden dann nach der Rückkehr gerecht auf alle aufgeteilt. Hätte ja auch schlecht 6 Snapper in den nächsten 2 Tagen verdrücken können.. So wurde sich also die nächsten Tage von Redsnapper und Kingfisch vom BBQ ernährt. Ich habe selten so leckeren Fisch gegessen.


 Nach diesem Erfolgserlebnis war es mir egal, wie die nächsten Versuche am Wasser verlaufen.


 Ich habe mein Glück dann später noch am Lake Rotorua und am Lake Taupo versucht, leider ohne Ergebnis.


 Aber da dieses Land soviel mehr zu bieten hatte, war es auch nicht weiter schlimm. Die Eindrücke die ich dort sammeln konnte reichen für eine lange, sehr lange Zeit aus. Ich kann jedem nur dazu raten dieses wunderschöne Land zu bereisen, sollte sich einmal die Möglichkeit ergeben.


 In diesem Sinne, hoffe ich, es hat euch Spaß gemacht meinen Bericht zu lesen, auch wenn es nicht soviel Fisch gab 


 Gruß
 JasonP


----------



## JasonP (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reisebreicht Neuseeland 14/15*

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder mehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reisebreicht Neuseeland 14/15*

Und ob das Spaß gemacht zu lesen - danke für Deinen Bericht und die Fotos - toll!


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reisebreicht Neuseeland 14/15*

absolut!
super der bericht!


----------



## JasonP (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reisebreicht Neuseeland 14/15*

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte wie man den Schreibfehler im Themenkopf berichtigen könnte :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Neuseeland 14/15*

Erledischt ;-)


----------



## JasonP (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reisebericht Neuseeland 14/15*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erledischt ;-)



Vielen Dank


----------

